# funcion onda cuadrada



## julian403 (Jun 11, 2010)

no entiendo bien la onda cuadrada. dada la funcion que esta en la imagen q adjunto (no se como es la forma matematica de esta funcion) 







Cual es el limite de la funcion cuando T tiende a D.T, ya sea por la izquierda o por la derecha?. 
ya que graficamente parece q dicho valor del dominio toma un conjunto de valores de la imagen, y por lo tanto no seria una funcion. al no conocer la funcion de esta onda parece que no hay una discontinuidad

 ¿O existe un delta T, una pequeña variacion de tiempo en que el pulso pasa del maximo valor al mínimo, con una pendiente pronunciada? 

saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 11, 2010)

Simple, fijate:

D= duty= Ton/Toff (porcentaje de tiempo en que la señal permanece en un estado)

Entonces, tu señal quedaria definida asi:

S(t)=  ymax nT<t<nT+d*T
S(t)=  ymin nT+d*T<t<(n+1)T

Donde n seran los distintos periodos, empezando desde el periodo "0" .

Para que te quede mas claro, supone que tenes esta señal de tension:

S(t)=  5v 0<t<0,5seg
S(t)=  0 0,5seg<t<1seg

Y despues se hace periodica, el duty sera d=Ton/T=0,5seg/1seg=0,5 => 50%


----------



## electroandres (Jun 11, 2010)

La funcion cuadrada que se usa en electronica en verdad no es totalmente cuadrada. Si vas aumentando la escala vas a ver una recta con una pendiente. 
Ahora si estas hablando de la onda cuadrada IDEAL... no seria funcion


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 11, 2010)

> Cual es el limite de la funcion cuando T tiende a D.T, ya sea por la izquierda o por la derecha?.


 Abre tus ojos y verás que por la izquierda el límite es ymax y por derecha es ymin .


> ya que graficamente parece q dicho valor del dominio toma un conjunto de valores de la imagen, y por lo tanto no seria una funcion. al no conocer la funcion de esta onda parece que no hay una discontinuidad


Pará,pará,pará...  La función es discontinua, eso está así porque al que la dibujó le pareció mas claro. Habría sido más correcto no dibujar los tramos verticales, pero tené la seguridad que algún otro alumno preguntaría por qué faltan esos tramos.


> ¿O existe un delta T, una pequeña variacion de tiempo en que el pulso pasa del maximo valor al mínimo, con una pendiente pronunciada?


Separá lo que es una función matematica de una señal física.
La del dibujo es una función matematica que se normalmente se la define como discontinua.

La que proponés es una señal* real*, donde no pueden existir discontinuidades (olvidémonos del mundo cuántico ). Nada mas que cuando el delta T es muchísimo menor que el período se simplifica el análisis suponiéndola discontinua.
Si por ejemplo visualizás una onda cuadrada en un osciloscopio vas a ver una señal discontinua, y si entrás a achicar la base de tiempo y aumentás el brillo vas a terminar viendo el trazo que falta.


----------

